# Oip 3/10/12



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Got there about 10:30...wind was east at about 10...NOT the 20-25 the weather guessers were calling for...we'd have gone in the boat, but noooooooo...once again, the weather guessers were WRONG...beautiful day and water...crystal clear all the way down the pier...came out with live shrimpand second drop...pow...sheepie on...got him on the deck and dropped another....bang...about that time, the wife is yelling fish on along with another...I got mine, but Debs broke off when the guy with the net didn't raise it with the fish inside of it...








It was DEFINATELY a sheepie day, but Gerald managed one Pomp before we got there...I think there was a red as well as it was on the board when we got there...left at 6 with several nice sheepies!!!!


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

if you dont mind me asking what depth do you fish for sheephead. caught alot of spanish off the pier but never tried for sheephead always see them around the pilings but dont really knew how to fish for them....


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

In about the pylings is for the MOST part where you get them...BUT that day, a 1/4 oz. slip lead on either a small j or cirlce...I use 12-15# flourocarbon for a leader on as small a swivel as you can get...


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Will fiddlers work just as well? Also, how important is the drop net?

Thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fiddlers for Sheepsheads*



EODangler said:


> Will fiddlers work just as well? Also, how important is the drop net?
> 
> Thanks


Fiddlers are known in some parts as 'Sheepshead Candy'. Live shrimp is a close second. I do like to use jigs.

A drop net is used to raise the fish up on the pier without having to support the weight of the fish with your fishing line.

Sheepshead often aren't that securely hooked and if not using a drop net, you will lose fish. JMHO C2


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Agreed, Charlie...if you are a pier or bridge fisherman, then a net and gaff are A MUST HAVE...A net will set ya back about $20-30...a good gaff about the same, but good rope is a must on both...the nylon rope that comes with most nets will eventually dry out...not only will it not be strong enough, but when dropping the net, you are lible to get nylon fibers in your hands...NOT PLESANT!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

So what type of rope is recommended? Thanks.

Also, I saw they caught a Tuna out there today!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Go to home depot and look in the rope section...they come in 50 foot lengths...try it out in your hands and select the one that feels good to you...you will know it by A) it feels nice and soft in your hand and B) it costs more...lol


----------

